# Body color caliper paint



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd really like to paint my calipers body color ( Tungsten Metallic ) and of course its an uncommon color so there's no caliper paint kits available. 

Anyone out there that could point me in the right direction? I don't have to have the exact color but close would be nice.

If there really isn't an option I'm open to suggestions that might look good with a Tungsten Metallic Cruze. No red, green or other bright colors.

Thanks all


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

None I ever heard of. You get a very small choice of colors, silver and black being among them. Buy two brush on kits, one black and one silver....mix them yourself to get the right shade you are after.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I did some looking last year for more than just the standard colors (if I ever upgrade my brakes, I kinda want to put some paint on) and bookmarked this site - Chevrolet Custom Colors

The paint is not exactly cheap, but the colors available are nice, and if you really want to spend your money I believe they'll mix up whatever color you need.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

On my old GTP I did the calipers the same color as the car (red fire metallic) using duplicolor touch up paint in spray cans. I topped it with a clear coat and it held up just fine.


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

Not for nothing, a bright black metallic color would probably look awesome, seeing that the calipers are going to be behind your rims in some sort of shadow. Unless you stick your face in there, most folks are going to see that as 'matching' close enough. I'm sure gloss black ought to be easy enough to find, no?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Ohh come on man, don't paint your cruze calipers, they look dumb in my opinion on a cruze. Its like a mini van going down the road with rims and brembo brakes. 

you will look like this:









and think you will look like this:








But in reality you will brake like this:


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

That's cute. 

I've always tried to match my calipers with my body color. I never go for a bright and or contrasting color. Looks tacky to me unless it's the right white car with red calipers. 

I think I'll try getting a brush on silver kit and a black kit and do some mild mixing.


----------

